
About cracking GSM: 1479_26C3.Karsten.Nohl.GSM.pdf - ip2trama
http://events.ccc.de/congress/2009/Fahrplan/attachments/1479_26C3.Karsten.Nohl.GSM.pdf
======
sharlataans
I don't know. This guy just reiterated things that were known years ago. And
he claims he cracked GSM...

~~~
soren
The difference is that they completed the computation of the rainbow tables,
which are required to make this attack practical, and made them public
(although the webserver with the torrent files is currently down:
<http://reflextor.com/torrents/>). Of course theoretically this attack is
known for quite some time, but making it practical by providing the equipment
and rainbow tables is new.

Interesting enough they planned to do a workshop today, where you could bring
your GSM data and they wanted to try to decrypt it. However, due to legal
reasons they had to cancel it
([http://events.ccc.de/congress/2009/wiki/The_demonstration_is...](http://events.ccc.de/congress/2009/wiki/The_demonstration_is_canceled)).

------
zandorg
Does this mean people will have to replace billions of phones with a new code?

------
oomkiller
Has anyone found a video of this talk yet?

~~~
timdorr
Torrent: <http://rnmshot.dvrdns.org/>

HTTP: <http://85.214.20.203/26C3/GSM/>

~~~
ip2trama
great !!

